# Any good Italian?



## snakesonaplane (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Newly arrived twenty-something gal in Dubai, trying to find some decent Italian restaurants!

Cheers.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

snakesonaplane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Newly arrived twenty-something gal in Dubai, trying to find some decent Italian restaurants!
> 
> Cheers.


Hi

Welcome to Dubai

I am also keen to hear of good Italian restaurants - so will watch your threads, with interest!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There is none and I have been to couple. I was greatly disappointed and that's my fault. Once you go to Italy and try their food forget it.

I am yet to find a real Italian resto that could my make my tongue spark in joy.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Armani Ristorante in Burj Khalifa and Roberto's in DIFC were pretty good (and expensive...)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Had friends who go to the Italian restaurant in the Hilton at JBR and reckon is the dogs dohdahs!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There is none and I have been to couple. I was greatly disappointed and that's my fault. Once you go to Italy and try their food forget it.
> 
> I am yet to find a real Italian resto that could my make my tongue spark in joy.


A few people at work speak very highly of Little Italy.
Their website certainly looks promising!
They are located just behind the Park Regis Kris Kin Hotel in Burjuman

The only downside from our discussions, is that it is a vegetarian italian restaurant!
This is not a problem per se - except some of my favourite italian meals use meat!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## snakesonaplane (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmm, I'm going to hope that Canuck_Sens just hasn't had the real deal yet in Dubai, and will give some of these suggested a try. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> A few people at work speak very highly of Little Italy.
> Their website certainly looks promising!
> They are located just behind the Park Regis Kris Kin Hotel in Burjuman
> 
> ...


*DO NOT GO THERE!*

Been there while I was staying in Bur Dubai, as it's within walking distance from the place I used to stay.
I've been to many different restaurants, but this one might be the worst one I've been to. Not in terms of the place itself, it's quite nice actually. But the food is awful.
First of all, it's a place run by Indians, that explains the vegetarian part. Second, it was and probably is still, mostly deserted. When I came in I thought I wasn't the only customer, but it turned out that the other occupied table was occupied by ... waiters.
Tomato soup tasted like warmed up and watered down ketchup, some cheap one too, and the pasta that I've ordered was disgusting. Tasted it, paid the bill and left it there.
I really don't know who could suggest such a place, unless it's a prank.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Byja,

Is that repulsive or you had some noodles with chillis ? Remember hey Indian cooks making noodles may have some curry, cumin, turmeric and else. Wast it yellowish by any chance ?

Now I am curious. Your review echoed a whole new level of repulsiveness in a way that I feel compelled to pay a visit just to check it out.


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

Unfortunately restaurants in Dubai are not the best. 

However, in terms of Italian cuisine I highly recommend : Medzo at Pyramids Wafi . The Lasagna is to die for, and their tortellini starter is beautiful. 

Their wine list has changed I go more Italian, but you could ask for the wine menu from Vintage, you will have a better selection of new world wines. 

The service is impeccable. I usually go there every Friday, and I must admit, I do always look forward to a nice meal .. And I usually get it.


For more casual dinning or lunch try Jamie's Italian at festival city mall. Is more of a modern take on Italian food. The ingredients they use are very good, which makes the food taste good as well. It's a bit garlicky at times, just state your preferences to te waiter! The service is also very very good. 

Shout if you need any more help ! 

You should count about 500AED for two with wine. 

Another okay Italian place is Jamie's Italian at Festival city. It more casual dinning, but it's good. Not authentic as Medzo, but the ingredients they use are quite m l


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Byja,
> 
> Is that repulsive or you had some noodles with chillis ? Remember hey Indian cooks making noodles may have some curry, cumin, turmeric and else. Wast it yellowish by any chance ?
> 
> Now I am curious. Your review echoed a whole new level of repulsiveness in a way that I feel compelled to pay a visit just to check it out.


I checked again with my colleague who recommended Little Italy and they stood by their recommendation - so this is quite intriguing!

I guess the only way that i will find out is to take some immodium and go and try it myself!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Byja,
> 
> Is that repulsive or you had some noodles with chillis ? Remember hey Indian cooks making noodles may have some curry, cumin, turmeric and else. Wast it yellowish by any chance ?
> 
> Now I am curious. Your review echoed a whole new level of repulsiveness in a way that I feel compelled to pay a visit just to check it out.


No, like I said, it looked more as if someone made it using those instant meals, and not even the right ones but something he/she saw as cheaper alternative.
For example, there's the pomodoro soup where you put chunks of toasted or dried up bread, but here there was an island from your ordinary loaf floating in the middle of the red sea. A strangely looking, strangely tasting red sea.
Pasta was completely stuck together, and it looked like something that has been thrown straight from the freezer (where it was in the original cardboard box) into the oven.
Didn't have a problem with strong tastes, but with lack there of completely.

Think that fact that I just paid and left without even arguing speaks for itself.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

I will give you my personal favourites followed by a rant that you can safely ignore.

> Best mid price italian fish restaurant : Bice Mare, a souk al bahar. 

_Simple dishes with amazing taste, like every italian dish should be.
Try "branzino al sale" (that's how the sea bass is called in northern italy, also known as "spigola" in southern italy, useful to know when you are reading a menu) with a cheap white wine, since trying to choose a decent one will shoot your bill through the roof._

> Best naples-style original pizza : Rossovivo , Millenium tower business bay

_It's a cheap hole-in-the-wall/take away kind of place with seating inside for 6-8 people max plus 3-4 plastic tables outside on the pavement if it's not too hot; they deliver in difc/downtown. They are opening a branch in media city in these weeks as far as I understand_

> Best low range pizzeria/restaurant : Pizzaro 

_I understand is a chain and I am familiar with the downtown branch delivery.
They deliver very good italian style pizza with a regional twist (try genovese) as well as decent pasta/lasagne._



> Now, let me started with some "tips" :
> 
> ->"Alfredo sauce" does not exist in Italy, don't ask for it, period
> ->Fish lasagne does not exist
> ...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

I quite like Nais Italian Kitchen in JLT, northern Italian food and generally good but the Italian chef isn't always on duty. For pizza I like Brandi Pizza in the Dubai Mall.


Jamie's Italian is good, better than many of its UK restaurants albeit miss the pork.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

blazeaway said:


> I quite like Nais Italian Kitchen in JLT, northern Italian food and generally good but the Italian chef isn't always on duty. For pizza I like Brandi Pizza in the Dubai Mall.


I was going to nominate these 2 also.

Best Italian food I've had in Dubai was in Dante at the Grand Millenium in TECOM. Segreto in the Madinat is quite good too as is Prego's at the Media Rotana.

I've also heard good things about Roberto's but never tried it.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I was going to nominate these 2 also.
> 
> Best Italian food I've had in Dubai was in Dante at the Grand Millenium in TECOM. Segreto in the Madinat is quite good too as is Prego's at the Media Rotana.
> 
> I've also heard good things about Roberto's but never tried it.


Well given we both like the 2, I will have to try Dante this weekend!


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Pizzeria Brandi in Dubai Mall is very good as well...
I never go in Naples as it's too expensive and not as good as others in town but for local standards is really nice: if you go there head for a "Bianca con Friarelli (not on the menu but ask for it anyway, especially if you are served but the Italian waitress working there).

As a general information, it's really, really and really hard to find an Italian who can recommend a nice Italian restaurant abroad...

Pro tip: if you are looking for a really nice Tiramisu, head to Emaar Boulevard, you'll find Tiramisù Café where I can guarantee you'll find the best dessert in Dubai.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

@ Byja : I was kidding man!

@ Ziokendo: I was hoping to read in your post your pasta recommendations and where to find Italian ham / I mean the real deal Ham ?


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I second Bice Mare in souk al bahar...food is to die for and setting is beautiful. Service impeccable.

Bice in Hilton JBR is also a favourite. 

My Italian friends reckon Brandi in Dubai Mall makes the best pizza in town!!


----------

